# 625 squadron



## jupiter (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi new to the board .
Im trying to find out any info about 625 squadron,the squadron my grandfather fiew with before being shot down on 28/29 7 44,
i have dtails of that event and in the process of recording his 23 missions.
what im really after is any war time photos of 625 either its aircraft or raf kelstern

cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## smg (Apr 17, 2008)

No. 625 Squadron RAF was a bomber squadron of the Royal Air Force during the Second World War.

Squadron motto was We Avenge.

The squadron was formed on 1 October 1943 at RAF Kelstern from 'C' flight of 100 Squadron. It was equipped with Avro Lancaster, as part of No. 1 Group RAF in Bomber Command, of which it formed part between 18 October 1944 and 25 April 1945.

The squadron carried out night raids against Germany. On 5 April 1945 it moved to RAF Scampton. At the end of the war the squadron dropped food to the starving Dutch people, flew POW repatriation flights from Belgium and repatriated British troops from Italy, before it was disbanded on 7 October 1945 [1].


its all i was able to find


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2008)

Found acouple quick sites. One has current photos of buildings and others have the 625 badge and airplanes and memorials.

RAF-lincolnshire.info :: Kelstern

Technical site buildings - Duration only airfields

Sqn Markings 618-695_P

Lincolnshire Memorials to the RAF

RAF History - Bomber Command 60th Anniversary

Hope this helps.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2008)

Wlcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## jupiter (Apr 22, 2008)

cheers


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey man welcome to the forum.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Concorde247 (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,

Heres a 625 sdn lanc picture taken from the book Lancaster Squadrons in focus by M Postlethwaite.

My records show that 625 sdn lost two aircraft that night on the raid on stuttgart, the other main raid that night was on Hamburg, it was a bad night for bomber command as it lost 66 bombers in combat several others on landing. The Two 625 Sdn Lancasters lost were: 

Lancaster Mk I Serial No: LL962 coded CF-U with 3 crew Kia 1 Injured (died later in hospital), with 3Pow's

Lancaster Mk III Serial No: LM546 coded CF-O all 7 crew Pow's


----------



## jupiter (Jun 13, 2008)

cheers for that mate
pete
Thats the only 625 picture i have ever seen


----------



## Mike156 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi 

Was your grandfather part of Flying Officer Collett's crew or Pilot Officer Tuck's.
I have some information regarding Tuck and his crew and also the Stuttgart operation in general.

Happy to pass on
Would also be interested to learn what information that you have.

regards

Mike


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi, Mike. Jupiter's Grandfather was Frank Collett. I've been in touch, as I did a painting of the Lanc just after take off on the final 'op', and this was made into limited edition prints, signed by four of the surviving crew, including Jupiter's Grandfather. (The former Flight Engineer is a friend of mine, hence the connection.)
Jupiter, Hi, mate! Terribly sorry, but I've mislaid your address and details! Can you PM or e-mail me please, so that I can get the photograph and the original sketch to you?
Sorry to answer part of Mike's question for you, I'll let you provide the details!
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## Erich (Oct 21, 2008)

this sure missed me by

shot down by Flak or night fighter Jupiter ?

NJG's 2, 5 and 6 were pretty active in the area of Stuttgart


----------



## jupiter (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Thanks for your replies.
My Grandfather was P/O F.Collett and was shot down on the 28/29/7/44 over Stuttgart.
Through research and help from many others i believe he was shot down by Uffz. Martin Uhlmann: 4 2./NJG4 .Sadly i have been able to find any info on him other than he survived the war with 5 victories.
As for information i have collated on my Grandfather i have 2 reports from 2 of the crew the night they were shot down. The bomber stream route for Bomber command the night of the raid. Also details of 20 missions he flew and Bi ogs of the aircraft he flew and details of the planes history.
Mike what is your interest in P/o Tuck ? I am in touch with the family of the bomb aimer from that crew.
Pete


----------



## Mike156 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Pete and Terry

The navigator of Tuck's crew was F/O AJ Hewetson. He is buried alongside a 156 Sqn crew that I am principally interested in but inevitably I have been researching him and his crew.
You must be referring to the family of Robert Morrison. I had thought about trying to contact him or his family - this could be a stroke of luck!
I have viewed and copied the report of the operations that night - it will no doubt be of interest to you if you haven't already seen it. Also some other info relating to the Stuttgart op.
I presume the two crew you mention are the engineer and the gunner - both report being hit by a night fighter(?)
Bye for now.

Mike


----------



## jupiter (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike any info would be great , if you want i will contact Morrisons family and pass on your details .As regards the crew you are right it is the engineer and gunner i have details from.
Erich have you any info on NJG 2 at all that might help.
Pete


----------



## 625 Secretary (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Jupiter et al,
I have just registered to this forum. My name is Nic Lewis and I am the Secretary of the 625 Squadron Memorial Association. I was pointed this way by mike156. In addition to organising reunions and the maintenance of our permanent Memorial at Kelstern I hold a large library of historic material about the squadron. I am slowly moving towards making this public on the web (copyright permitting), in the meantime I try to assist on an ad hoc basis to individual requests.

Jupiter, your research is of particular interest to me, my father flew with 625 (hence my position as Secretary) and completed his tour just a few days before the fateful Stuttgart raid. What is even more poignant is that he had flown 14 ops of his tour in LL962 (CF-U), which was the aeroplane piloted by HH Tuck lost on that night together with LM546 CF-O which from previous postings I understand your Grandfather piloted. My father's last op in LL962 was on the 18th July 44, a daylight raid to Sannerville, near Caen. I also am in touch with RG Morrison's family. It's a small world.......

Please PM me to let me know what specific information you are looking for and I will see if I can help. That also applies to other members of this forum with a specific interest in 625 Squadron.

I will post URLs to stuff of interest to the forum also, as soon as I can!

rgds to all
Nic

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to the family Nic! Make yourself at home...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Nic, and welcome. looking forward to your future posts. For your benefit, and for those forum mmbers who have not already seen it, here's my painting of CF-O, the Lanc flown by Pete's Grandfather, just after take-off for the fateful Stutgart mission. It was due to this painting, entitled 'Final Flight', and the subsequent prints, that attracted to me to the forum due to Pete's initial request.
Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2008)

....and we all know where it went from there Terry, dear boy, eh? 8)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2008)

Yup, you're right Jan! just noticed, almost 1,000 posts in 3 months!
Great Scott, Wizard show!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah....that's alot of posting!!!! Welcome to the boards to Nic, too!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah.... about 15.60 posts per day, 8.84 for me!


----------



## jupiter (Oct 29, 2008)

It certainly makes me very proud to see that picture on the web .Also the great deal of pleasure that through my research ive come in contact with so many great people and bringing others together.


----------



## skye (Mar 25, 2009)

Dear NIc,
I'm a bit slow and didn't find your post before I started another about 625.

I am fortunate in being the cook/carer for Peter Charles Armytage. He is now 86 years old, blind and quite crippled. 

Peter joined the air force straight out of Geelong Grammar and flew to UK via USA (where he saw louis armstrong in person!) where he became a member of 625 squadron. Peter was shot down (over Antwerp I think) and then after 3 months on the run he was caught and spent quite some time as a POW in Holland before being liberated by the russians.

We are mainly looking for any information on his fellow squadron members and any other general information we can find.

Can you help at all??

Thanks very much


----------



## Janet Grief (Sep 12, 2010)

jupiter said:


> Hi new to the board .
> Im trying to find out any info about 625 squadron,the squadron my grandfather fiew with before being shot down on 28/29 7 44,
> i have dtails of that event and in the process of recording his 23 missions.
> what im really after is any war time photos of 625 either its aircraft or raf kelstern
> ...



My father was shot down on these dates on way or returning from Stutgart. The pilot on this aircraft was P/O Tuck and they left from Kelstern. He was taken prisoner and sent to Stalag I.

Janet


----------



## N4521U (Sep 12, 2010)

This thread is just some of the reason I come online so often........
Good to see people who are searching.......... Finding!

Bill


----------



## Njaco (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Janet. I know that in a short while someone will be on to answer your question. Some around here always do!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Janet.
Peter (Jupiter) doesn't get on the forum very often, mainly due to work commitments, but I can put you in touch with him if you'd like.
I joined this forum as a result of looking for info on 625 Sqn, just out of interest. I 'met' Peter here, and we have since met in person. Purely by coincidence, it was his Grandfather's aircraft I painted a picture of, back in 1991, prints of which were signed by the surviving crew members. Sadly, only one of those is still with us.
Peter has done a _lot_ of research on the Squadron, and that night in particular, and I have seen your father's name on the ORB, and the loss listings etc.
I believe he has established the areas of the crash sites, and is in touch with people in Germany. If you have questions, or info to share, I reckon Peter is your man.
Cheers,
Terry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wittmann45 (Jan 16, 2012)

I figure I would put this in here as opposed to starting a brand new thread...

My great uncle Joseph F Mooney (J41167) flew a Lancaster in 625 Squadron during WW2. Sorry for my ignorance on the subject, but he was a Canadian, a member of the RCAF. Was there a separate RCAF 625 bomber squadron or would he have been a part of the RAF unit?

Besides that, he won the DSO for his actions during a raid on Plauen on April 11 1945 in which his Lancaster crashed. I assumed this crashed occured in England because he was never a POW. His navigator was Harold Harvie Harding who won the DFC for his actions during the same raid. This is all the info I could find online. Joe passed away some time ago but never really talked about his experience during the war while he was alive anyway.

PD204 was his Lancaster

Does anyone have any additional info?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2012)

Peter is probably the one to give more info, or better still, the secretary of the Association. But, to answer your basic question, 625 was a RAF Squadron, but of course many nationalities were involved in all Commands, and therefore all Squadrons of the RAF during WW2, so it is not at all unusual to find RCAF, RAAF, RNZAF or SAAF or other nationals in 'British' squadrons. Whever a 'bod' was needed, he (or she) would be posted accordingly.


----------



## doluckgtr (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi All
New here
I figure I would post in here as opposed to starting a new thread...
Researching my late grandfather Alan.J.C. Cromme D.F.C Aus, 421175 R.A.A.F.
Alan was a navigator for the R.A.F. I new of his 37 missions with 156 squadron from 21/2/44-26/8/44.
After his death I have inherited his flying log book and have found he also flew 10 missions with 625 squadron from 9/11/43- 30/1/44.
He flew in Lancaster under Pilot Etchells and Pilot Nichols.
Looking for any info that someone else my have and only to happy to help others if I can.

Jason.
Aus

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (May 7, 2012)

Welcome aboard everyone !


----------



## jane on the job (Jan 18, 2013)

First time checking this out,

My father F/L E. A. Eckel was with No 625 and actually flew a mission over Stuttgart 25/7/44 where he sustained sever damage from anti aircrat fire during his second run over the target but luckily was able to return to base on 3 engines crew intact. Sadley he is no longer with us so verbal history is not available however i do have pictures and other articles of his time with the Squadron. As a Canadian inlisted officer he was an RAF/RCAF hybrid of sorts i guess. i have attached a link from the RCAF which documents WW2 personnel and their various awards with brief history and tour dates.
It is my understanding that the name he gave his ride was Jane On The Job thus my log in name, also i believe he had a picture "Jane" painted on the front side of the plane rahter scantily clad, if there are any pictures out there similar to this would love to see them.

RCAF Personnel – 1939-1949 » Air Force Association of Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome from England. From what I've found, photos of 625 Sqn aircraft are quite rare. So far, I've only ever seen three!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jane!

For everyone who couldn't access that site....

ECKEL, F/L Edward Albert (J26464) - Distinguished Flying Cross - No.625 Squadron - Award effective 6 January 1945 as per London Gazette dated 16 January 1945 and AFRO 508/45 dated 23 March 1945. Born 1921 in Toronto; home there (salesman). Enlisted Toronto, 13 April 1942. Trained at No.5 ITS (graduated 24 October 1942), No.10 EFTS (graduated 10 January 1943) and No.2 SFTS (graduated 14 May 1943).

During his operational tour Flight Lieutenant Eckel has completed many attacks against major targets in Germany and occupied territory. At all times he has displayed outstanding leadership, cool courage and devotion to duty which have won the admiration of all his crew. On several occasions his aircraft has been subjected to intense anti-aircraft fire and attacks by enemy fighters but by his fine airmanship and determination he has overcome all opposition and completed his allotted tasks. In July 1944 his aircraft was detailed to attack Stuttgart. While on a second run over the target severe damage was sustained from anti-aircraft fire. Although the aircraft was very difficult to control, Flight Lieutenant Eckel successfully attacked his target. Another time in September 1944, during a mission against an airfield at Gilzerijen his aircraft was again attacked by intense anti-aircraft fire while on the bombing run and the flight engineer was wounded. Undeterred, Flight Lieutenant Eckel flew his aircraft safely back to base and landed it successfully without further damage or injury to his crew.

NOTE: Public Records Office Air 2/9038 has recommendation dated 12 October 1944 with sortie list and a more detailed narrative as follows:

5 July 44 Dijon 
7 July 44 Caen 
12 July 44 Tours 
25 July 44 Stuttgart - damaged by flak; port outer engine u/s returned on three engines 
31 July 44 Foret de Nieppe 
3 Aug 44 Trossy St. Maximum 
4 Aug 44 Pauillac 
7 Aug 44 Fontenay le Marmion 
10 Aug 44 Oeuf en Ternois 
12 Aug 44 Brunswick 
16 Aug 44 Stettin 
18 Aug 44 Ghent 
25 Aug 44 Russelheim
26 Aug 44 Kiel
3 Sept 44 Gilze-Rijen damaged by flak
12 Sept 44 Frankfurt
16 Sept 44 Rheine-Salzbergen
20 Sept 44 Calais
23 Sept 44 Neuss
25 Sept 44 Calais
26 Sept 44 Calais
3 Oct 44 West Kapelle
7 Oct 44 Emmerich
11 Oct 44 Frederick Hendrik
14 Oct 44 Duisburg

This Canadian pilot is the captain of a Lancaster aircraft and is now nearing the end of his first tour of operations, having flown 26 sorties comprising 138 hours operational flying. At all times he has proved himself an extremely able and gallant captain whose operational record is of the highest order.

He has participated in attacks on many heavily defended targets in Germany and the occupied countries including Stuttgart, Brunswick, Stettin and Kiel and has always pursued his task to the utmost, winning for himself and his crew a very high reputation for determination and devotion to duty.

On several occasions the aircraft captained by Flight Lieutenant Eckel has been subjected to attacks by accurately predicted heavy anti-aircraft fire and enemy aircraft, but this officer has, by his skill and determination, overcome all opposition in order to complete his allotted task. On the occasion of an attack on Stuttgart on 25/26th July 1944 the aircraft flown by Flight Lieutenant Eckel was hit by well-directed heavy anti-aircraft fire whilst making a second bombing run over the target, and the port outer engine, wing and fuselage were badly damaged. Despite the difficulty in controlling the aircraft, Flight Lieutenant Eckel bombed the target successfully against the heavy opposition.

On another occasion, whilst attacking Gilze-Rijen airfield on 3rd September 1944, the Lancaster aircraft flown by this pilot was subjected to heavy anti-aircraft fire on the bombing run over the target and the Flight Engineer wounded, but with his usual cheerfulness and masterly control Flight Lieutenant Eckel brought his aircraft back to base without further damage or injury to the crew.

Throughout his tour of operations Flight Lieutenant Eckel has shown exceptional qualities of leadership and coolness, and his courage, skill and devotion to duty have been a great inspiration to his crew. He is most strongly recommended for an award of the Distinguished Flying Cross.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Welcome from England. From what I've found, photos of 625 Sqn aircraft are quite rare. So far, I've only ever seen three!



I found 5!






Lancaster B.III LM384 "CF.X" of No. 625 Squadron about to take-off on an op., circa December 1943. She failed to return from a raid on Leipzig 19-20/2/44 (F/Sgt. Pearson and crew), one of three Lancs lost by the squadron that night.


.




No. 625 Squadron Lancaster RF146 "CF:G" at Pomigliano, Italy, on Operation "Dodge" in September 1945.


.




C Flight ground crew, Number 625 Sqn. R.A.F Kelstern, V.E. Day.


.





An Avro Lancaster of No. 625 Squadron RAF flys over the smoke-covered target during a daylight attack on German armour and troops concentrations at St Vith, Belgium, by 294 aircraft drawn from most of the Bomber Groups of the RAF.



.





In front of No. 625" Squadron, RAF Lancaster CF-U2 "We're Take Anything" L-R: Fuoco (M/U); Serienko (R/G); Reay (W/O); Greensdale (P); Faloon (B/A); Hallgren (N); Wharton (F/E)


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2013)

Great stuff Chris. I've seen the first two before, but not the others.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Great stuff guys!

...and welcome to the family Jane!


----------



## jamesgd (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to this forum.

I have recently discovered that my great uncle was a member of the 625 squadron and died on the 1st July 1944.

His name is John Thomas Ash and his service number is 1399276 and was a wireless operator/air gunner.

All I know is that his plane was shot down in Genouille, France. I believe the pilot was Canadian and the rest were British.

My relative told me that he is buried in a church yard in Genouille with the rest of the crew and that when the plane crashed the relatives were not told until way after the War and that the plane was by itself when it was shot down so on a solo mission. Apparently the French resistance saw the plane shot down and notified the War Office but they did not contact the families until a long time after which is strange :/

If anyone has any information about this or can guide me to some information that would be great!

Thanks, James


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome James. Sounds strange that the Lanc was on a solo mission - more likely to be flying alone, perhaps on the return leg, which was common. But, you never know. The lack of contact from the War Office, although slightly unusual, is not unknown. If the aircraft and crew were posted as 'Missing', then, until absolute proof of the ultimate outcome was received, relatives might not be informed immediately. Also, in many cases, the relatives were instructed not to reveal the loss for around a month, to prevent info on actual losses being received and assessed by the enemy.
Hopefully, Peter (Jupiter) may see this and chip in with any info he might have. Alternatively, earlier in this thread are contact details for the secretary of the 625 Sqn Association, who may be able to help.


----------



## jupiter (Mar 18, 2013)

according to Bomber command losses, it lists your uncle belonging to 626 Squadron.
It was not a solo OP but a raid on Vierzon


----------



## Swareham (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi
I have just joined the site
I am looking for anything I can find on a member of TUCKS crew, fl/eng Dean who was my grndfathers step brothers son, complicated I know


----------



## jupiter (Mar 24, 2013)

Mike 156 on bomber crew forum is your place 
If you want more informa tion on final mission let me know


----------



## Swareham (Apr 2, 2013)

jupiter said:


> Hi Thanks for your replies.
> My Grandfather was P/O F.Collett and was shot down on the 28/29/7/44 over Stuttgart.
> Through research and help from many others i believe he was shot down by Uffz. Martin Uhlmann: 4 2./NJG4 .Sadly i have been able to find any info on him other than he survived the war with 5 victories.
> As for information i have collated on my Grandfather i have 2 reports from 2 of the crew the night they were shot down. The bomber stream route for Bomber command the night of the raid. Also details of 20 missions he flew and Bi ogs of the aircraft he flew and details of the planes history.
> ...


 
Hi,sorry for joining your thread but my grandfathers step brothers son was part of tucks crew, fredrick (bert) dean


----------



## Marcia (May 19, 2013)

Hi James , I have just joined this forum to try and establish some information and living family members of the crew of the lancaster bomber who are buried in our grave yard here in 
Genouilly France. Your Great Uncle John Thomas Ash is one of the crew buried here. 
Regards Marcia



jamesgd said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum.
> 
> I have recently discovered that my great uncle was a member of the 625 squadron and died on the 1st July 1944.
> 
> ...


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Marcia!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the information Marcia, and welcome aboard!


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2013)

Good to have you here Marcia, and thanks for the info.


----------



## Peteal (May 21, 2013)

My name is Peter and I am new to this forum. 
I can give you a bit of information about this crash. My brother Frank Allen also died in a crash that night near gnouilly at a place called La Pomaille.and is buried in the village of St.Pierre-De-Jard.
I have a letter from Mr.Bernard Steels he was a 8year old refugee living with his parents near St. Pierre De Jards. He looked out of his window and saw two Lancaster bombers in the sky both of them on fire one of them crashed at La Pomaille and the other at Gnouilly.Both 625 aircraft had taken off from RAF Kelstern on the night of on the 1st. July 1944 on an operational flight over Vierzon. I have read since over a hundred aircraft took part in the raid from various squadrons and 19 were shot down that night.
Hope this is helpful to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2013)

Good stuff Peter, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gemma82 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi, my grandad Leslie Brice (SGT) was an engineer in 625 flying with P/O Parker. I have his full flying log and service book and would be interested if any one knows anyone that flew with him or any interesting stories. He never really talked about his flying days and passed away in 2000.


----------



## Grant (Nov 11, 2014)

I am new to this forum so please bear with me. I am always doing research about my father and the internet has opened up so many doors. My father's name is Kenneth Darley and was a member of 652 Squadron as a Bomb Aimer with pilot Peter Russell. He passed away in 1994. Last year I was doing some research and came across the Memorial page for 625 Squadron and contacted secretary Nic Lewis. We exchanged emails and information and he put me onto a book "Flying in Defiance of the Reich" penned by Peter Russell DFC, my dad's pilot and my dad is throughout the book which was amazing to read. All the stories he told me growing up there in print it was incredible. If anyone knows about my dad's crew, Squadron Leader Peter Russell; Torry,mid upper gunner; Colin, navigator; Reg, flight engineer; Titch, rear gunner; Ken (my dad) bombaimer and Derek, wireless operator, any information would be greatly appreciated. Thankyou

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 13, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! That must have been amazing to read a book with your father somewhat speaking to you. Very cool!


----------



## Seve (Jan 13, 2016)

Grant said:


> I am new to this forum so please bear with me. I am always doing research about my father and the internet has opened up so many doors. My father's name is Kenneth Darley and was a member of 652 Squadron as a Bomb Aimer with pilot Peter Russell. He passed away in 1994. Last year I was doing some research and came across the Memorial page for 625 Squadron and contacted secretary Nic Lewis. We exchanged emails and information and he put me onto a book "Flying in Defiance of the Reich" penned by Peter Russell DFC, my dad's pilot and my dad is throughout the book which was amazing to read. All the stories he told me growing up there in print it was incredible. If anyone knows about my dad's crew, Squadron Leader Peter Russell; Torry,mid upper gunner; Colin, navigator; Reg, flight engineer; Titch, rear gunner; Ken (my dad) bombaimer and Derek, wireless operator, any information would be greatly appreciated. Thankyou



Hi Grant
I met with Derek Evans the wireless operator last week and I am taking him to RAF East Kirkby tomorrow. He is well and has some great stories. Like you I was fascinated by the book by Peter Russell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2016)

Great stuff !
I hope you have a nice visit to East Kirkby, and well done for your efforts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Grant (Feb 6, 2016)

Seve said:


> Hi Grant
> I met with Derek Evans the wireless operator last week and I am taking him to RAF East Kirkby tomorrow. He is well and has some great stories. Like you I was fascinated by the book by Peter Russell.


I am so glad to hear Derek is well. Could you mention my dad to him if you see him again. I am coming to the UK in September and will be visiting the Kelstern sight. That part will only be a day trip but to see Derek would be wonderful. Not sure where he is but if that were possible it would be great.


----------



## ChipyNZ (Jan 16, 2021)

jupiter said:


> Hi new to the board .
> Im trying to find out any info about 625 squadron,the squadron my grandfather fiew with before being shot down on 28/29 7 44,
> i have dtails of that event and in the process of recording his 23 missions.
> what im really after is any war time photos of 625 either its aircraft or raf kelstern
> ...


Hi Jupiter,

I understand this is a very old post, but I would be very interested to get in touch with you. If you haven't seen this already, please see the link to the Aircrew Remembered Report on your Grandfather: 625 Squadron Lancaster III LM546 CF-O F/O. Collett, RAF Kelstern, Esslingen, Germany

Reading the credits at the bottom of the report I assume it was actually you who contributed to this report?

If there is anyone else on here who doesn't currently have a report about their family members who served with the 625 Squadron then please get in touch with me.

Thanks very much,
Mike.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 16, 2021)

Jupiter hasn't been here for 7 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ChipyNZ (Jan 16, 2021)

skye said:


> Dear NIc,
> I'm a bit slow and didn't find your post before I started another about 625.
> 
> I am fortunate in being the cook/carer for Peter Charles Armytage. He is now 86 years old, blind and quite crippled.
> ...


Hi Skye,

I trust you are well. I hope you found the information you were after about Flying Officer Armytage. If not, please see the report on his crew here: 625 Squadron Lancaster I ME684 CF-V Fl/Lt. Clark, RAF Kelstern, near Varsseveld

If you feel you have anything to add to this report, like photos, documents, stories etc, then please feel free to contact me.

Thanks,
Mike - Sydney, AU.


----------



## ChipyNZ (Jan 16, 2021)

Janet Grief said:


> My father was shot down on these dates on way or returning from Stutgart. The pilot on this aircraft was P/O Tuck and they left from Kelstern. He was taken prisoner and sent to Stalag I.
> 
> Janet


Hi Janet,

No doubt you have already seen this, but if not, please see the report on your fathers crew: 28/29.07.1944 625 Squadron Lancaster I LL962 CF-U F/O. Harry Humphrey Tuck DFC

If you feel there is anything you can further contribute to this report, like photos, documents or a detailed biography of your father, then please contact me.

Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## ChipyNZ (Jan 16, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Hi Janet.
> Peter (Jupiter) doesn't get on the forum very often, mainly due to work commitments, but I can put you in touch with him if you'd like.
> I joined this forum as a result of looking for info on 625 Sqn, just out of interest. I 'met' Peter here, and we have since met in person. Purely by coincidence, it was his Grandfather's aircraft I painted a picture of, back in 1991, prints of which were signed by the surviving crew members. Sadly, only one of those is still with us.
> Peter has done a _lot_ of research on the Squadron, and that night in particular, and I have seen your father's name on the ORB, and the loss listings etc.
> ...


Hi Terry,

Are you still in touch with Jupiter by any chance? It would be great to have a chat to him to compare notes on 625 Squadron?

Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## ChipyNZ (Jan 16, 2021)

Wittmann45 said:


> I figure I would put this in here as opposed to starting a brand new thread...
> 
> My great uncle Joseph F Mooney (J41167) flew a Lancaster in 625 Squadron during WW2. Sorry for my ignorance on the subject, but he was a Canadian, a member of the RCAF. Was there a separate RCAF 625 bomber squadron or would he have been a part of the RAF unit?
> 
> ...


Hi Wittman45,

I am not sure I you would have seen this or not but his is a report we recently put together for your Great Uncles Crew: 10/11.04.1945 No. 625 Squadron Lancaster I PD204 CF-P2 F/O Joseph Fred Mooney DSO

If you feel you could contribute anything further, like photos, documents or biographies, then I would love to hear from you.

Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 16, 2021)

He hasn't been here for 11 years. For older posts, hold your pointer over the persons avatar and it will show you the last time people have visited the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ChipyNZ (Jan 16, 2021)

doluckgtr said:


> Hi All
> New here
> I figure I would post in here as opposed to starting a new thread...
> Researching my late grandfather Alan.J.C. Cromme D.F.C Aus, 421175 R.A.A.F.
> ...


Hi Jason, 

Not sure if you are aware of this or not but your late grandfather was shot down over the North Sea on late August 1944 with Fl/Lt Etchells. You can see a report on this action here: 
156 Squadron Lancaster III PB302 GT-B Fl/Lt. Etchells, RAF Upwood, North Sea, ASR success

Sadly, S/L Nichols was killed in late March 1944. Here is their report: 625 Squadron Lancaster III W5009 CF-Z Sqn.Ldr. Nicholls, RAF Kelstern, Udenbreth
I would certainly be interested in getting a copy of his logbook etc to see if there is anything further we could add to either of these reports? Additionally, any other photos or documents could me most helpful.

Where are you in Australia? I am in Sydney...

Thanks and I hope to hear back from you soon.
Mike


----------



## ChipyNZ (Jan 16, 2021)

jane on the job said:


> First time checking this out,
> 
> My father F/L E. A. Eckel was with No 625 and actually flew a mission over Stuttgart 25/7/44 where he sustained sever damage from anti aircrat fire during his second run over the target but luckily was able to return to base on 3 engines crew intact. Sadley he is no longer with us so verbal history is not available however i do have pictures and other articles of his time with the Squadron. As a Canadian inlisted officer he was an RAF/RCAF hybrid of sorts i guess. i have attached a link from the RCAF which documents WW2 personnel and their various awards with brief history and tour dates.
> It is my understanding that the name he gave his ride was Jane On The Job thus my log in name, also i believe he had a picture "Jane" painted on the front side of the plane rahter scantily clad, if there are any pictures out there similar to this would love to see them.
> ...


Hi Jane,

I work with a team who primarily researches the 625 Squadron, of whole my Great Uncle was a member. If you could please contact me about your father that would be greatly appreciated. We would like to possibly put together a report about him as an "Unsung Hero" of this Squadron - too date the majority of our work has been around those crews who were lost, We are now trying to broaden this.

Thanks, I hope to hear from you soon.
Mike.


----------



## ChipyNZ (Jan 16, 2021)

jamesgd said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum.
> 
> I have recently discovered that my great uncle was a member of the 625 squadron and died on the 1st July 1944.
> 
> ...


Hi James,

If you could please contact me about your Great Uncle we can look at hopefully putting an Aircrew Remembered Report together for him and his crew.

Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you soon.
Mike.


----------



## ChipyNZ (Jan 16, 2021)

Swareham said:


> Hi
> I have just joined the site
> I am looking for anything I can find on a member of TUCKS crew, fl/eng Dean who was my grndfathers step brothers son, complicated I know


Hi Swareham, please find a report on your relatives son here: 28/29.07.1944 625 Squadron Lancaster I LL962 CF-U F/O. Harry Humphrey Tuck DFC

If you have anything further to add please feel free to contact me.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi Mike,

I'm afraid i lost Peter's details a while back, after a computer problem. I think he still "looks in" here now and then though, so you may be in luck.
Sorry I can't help further.

Cheers,

Terry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ChipyNZ (Jan 17, 2021)

Peteal said:


> My name is Peter and I am new to this forum.
> I can give you a bit of information about this crash. My brother Frank Allen also died in a crash that night near gnouilly at a place called La Pomaille.and is buried in the village of St.Pierre-De-Jard.
> I have a letter from Mr.Bernard Steels he was a 8year old refugee living with his parents near St. Pierre De Jards. He looked out of his window and saw two Lancaster bombers in the sky both of them on fire one of them crashed at La Pomaille and the other at Gnouilly.Both 625 aircraft had taken off from RAF Kelstern on the night of on the 1st. July 1944 on an operational flight over Vierzon. I have read since over a hundred aircraft took part in the raid from various squadrons and 19 were shot down that night.
> Hope this is helpful to you


Hi Peter,

Thanks for your message above. I would be most interested to speak with you about your brother, and also about the letter you mention above. If you could please contact me at your earliest convenience that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike.


----------

